# Acrylic Lily Pipe With Built In Skimmer



## Quetzalcoatl (6 Nov 2012)

Stumbled upon these earlier. Is anybody using one? The built in skimmer is a nice idea but how obtrusive does this make the inlet appear? I`m liking the idea of acrylic too, especially with two enquisitive children in the house!   

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...4?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f18647dac


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2012)

I think they look Great considering..


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (6 Nov 2012)

> I think they look Great considering..


   Considering what? That they`re made of plastic!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (6 Nov 2012)

I like the look of them, and must be tougher than glass pipes. I've broken a few glass lily pipes just cleaning them.

Where is all the protein coming from, I have only heard of protein skimmers on marine tanks.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Nov 2012)

REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> ...Where is all the protein coming from...


From poor plant health, typically due to poor implementation of CO2, flow and nutrition, often combined with overzealous mega-lighting .

Cheers,


----------



## clonitza (7 Nov 2012)

The inlet does the job and looks better than any other skimmers I used so far and IMHO is better even than most of the glass inlets out there, the outlet on the other hand looks kinda mehh, might be ok for a large tank but for my little 70l it's tooo big. Don't have pics with it but I might add some in the future. Anyway use it until you solve the surface scum issues than it's a great tool for removing leftovers like uneaten food, dust etc. Be sure to mount the sponge for the upper grill and use it when feeding the fish if the food floats and raise it after.


----------



## plantbrain (8 Nov 2012)

About 5x cheaper than the Mame:


----------



## hinch (8 Nov 2012)

the mame overflow is a damn sexy bit of kit though!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9 Nov 2012)

Some great responses, thanks guys.  
Never heard of Mame Overflows before, they look nice. Is that one pictured Tom? 

Would be nice to see some pictures Clonitza if you get chance to upload. I`m about to order a custom 3ft`er, so would be interested to see how big the outflow actually is. I`m coming around to the idea of perspex. Heart wants glasswear, head/wallet wants plastic.


----------



## oscarsi001 (21 Mar 2013)

just ordered myself a set of these, the thinking being that it can do no harm having a surface skimmer whether it;s needed or not ! Oh, and the idea of acrylic rather than glass is appealing , how exactly does one remove tiny shards of glass from the bottom of a planted aquarium as i'm damn sure it would happen to me ..... ???????


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

look s like a cool product


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

pretty sure it will last much longer then the glass pipes ....


----------

